# Veggie peeler



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking for a good tough peeler for veggies with hard skins Like yellow summer crook neck squash with all the bumps and lumps.

Read where the OXO good grip swivel peeler is real good and the kuhn ricon y peeler.
Any one with experience with either one?

 Al


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

We've had the OXO for a while. I reach for it almost daily. Its got my recommendation.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I use a plain on cheap one. Works fastes for me. I have others, but never use them. http://lghttp.18445.nexcesscdn.net/808F9E/mage/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/550x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/d/3/d319_1.jpg


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have this OXO and like it very much. I also use a cheap straight peeler for things like apples where I want a continuous peel coming off. 

https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Good-Gri...TF8&qid=1470348374&sr=8-2&keywords=oxo+peeler


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

While in England visiting my ex mother in-law, I used one of hers to make dinner one night and just fell in love with it. I grew up with and always had one like in Declan's link, but bought a new one when I got home.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess everyone has their own favorite. I like the Farberware euro peeler. I also have one like oneraddad that will cut a little deeper. It all depends on if you are peeling butternut squash or potatoes I guess.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

I use the Microplane peelers and bthink they do a great job.

http://us.microplane.com/microplaneeasyprepstraightpeeler-2-1.aspx


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pampered Chef, I've had it forever & still the one I go to all of the time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I at this time have one like decan showed a link to. I works great on all but the bumpy yellow summer squash.










Think I am going to go with the OXO good grip pro swivel peeler. A bit pricy but if it breaks return it for a new one some say even ones that get dull.










Thanks.

 Al


----------



## vintagecat (Jan 26, 2016)

I like the modern peelers when you need to cut a bit deeper or for tougher skins, like butternut squash. IMO the modern peelers cut too much carrot and potato meat with the peels so I haunt estate sales for good old school peelers for those.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I ended up buying the OXO good grip pair, the straight and the Y type peeler. I have used the straight on the bumpy summer squash and it worked well.

My sister got one my mom had, home made using old hack saw blades. I remember it and it did work great.

 Al


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Each to their own, I find it hard to beat a really sharp knife, both for use and for clean up. The gadgets are really hard to sharpen, they are mostly just disposable when they get dull.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I think mine is a Pampered Chef one, but it was given to me. It is pictured below. I don't care for the peelers with the plastic guards over the blades. I guess it's similar to the older style ones but with a more comfortable handle.

alleyyooper, is that squash too mature? A coworker brought in some very lumpy squash like that and I think it was just left on the plants too long. But maybe it's a different variety?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While a good pairing knife is a great tool for some things I believe it is waste full to use on to peel a lot of different veggies.

Good summer squash can be very lumpy in just a few days from the blossom and some the rine will get hard if left to long on the vine but still very useable.
I just like to peel them for my use.

 Al


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> While a good pairing knife is a great tool for some things I believe it is waste full to use on to peel a lot of different veggies.
> Al


I probably wouldnt use a paring knife for a hard skin squash, bigger heavier knife give lot more leverage. And actually a short fillet knife might be better on softer skin, give lot control without lot waste.

However its amazing the variety of knives out there. Just paring knife, you have short blade, long blade, thin blade, thick blade, wide blade, narrow blade, stiff blade, flex blade, various handles, various ways of sharpening and various kinds/qualities of steel. All giving different qualities in way they cut and comfort in holding/using them. 

I have some that were just miserable to use with the OEM handle, so I removed it and custom made a handle that fit my hand. Others I have reshaped blades. And one of my favorite paring knives started out life as a small high quality serrated bread knife. I guess it was bread knife, useless as it was, and I noticed it had better quality of steel than most. Normally such knives would be such low quality they wouldnt be worth trying to salvage. Shortened the blade, narrowed the blade, and of course its no longer serrated, but the OEM wood handle and the short narrow blade make it quite comfortable to use as a paring knife, well for some things, no paring knife is good for all tasks. 

For example a short narrow flexible blade paring knife be better to peel an apple. I have one I think they call birds beak knife that is great for that sort thing. Thin, short, flexible gently curved blade. And one of the few truly great designed plastic handles though you wouldnt know until you actual use the thing, nothing special to look at. Some engineer must actually put function over form, maybe even made a prototype and used it, before stamping out zillion of them. Most plastic knife handles suck.


----------

